# Freud FT2000E-speed regulator



## stjimm52 (Dec 20, 2008)

My Freud FT2000e has quit working and I have determined that the speed regulator is bad. However, it seems that this speed regulator is no longer available from Freud. Wondering if anyone knows where I may get a speed regulator for a Freud FT2000E.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Variable speed controller in my planer died last summer, scored a long-bed a few days later for cheap so i set the Delta aside. Dismantled it a few weeks ago and found one leg on a component that needed to be re-soldered. Tried it on my own, worked for about 10 minutes, then came loose. On the second tear-down, i broke a leg on the hi-temp interrupt chip. Sourced the chip for $4 delivered, took the board to a local electronics shop and they are soldering all the connections for $10-$15. New board would have been $150+.

Moral of the story--take a look at the board, might be able to save it.


----------



## Idonno (Mar 19, 2012)

I have the same router. My speed control quit working as well. When it did the router would only operate at full speed.

I fixed mine. in case the cause is the same this is how I did: I took of the very top of the plastic housing so I could see the top of center drive shaft. On the top of the shaft there is supposed to be a round plastic/graphite type piece about the size of a quarter. I believe this is the piece that the speed control senses so it can tell the speed of rotation. With my router this piece had fallen off.

I lightly roughed up the top of the shaft where the round part attached with sand paper and then did the same to the inside of the hole in the round piece where it slides onto the shaft.

I the used JB weld epoxy to glue the round piece to the shaft flat side up making sure not to get glue on the bearings. I kept the top of the round piece just slightly less than level (just a hair) with the top of the shaft and used toothpicks to hold it up in place while the epoxy dried. 

After the epoxy set I put the router back together and did not use it for 24hrs. Since fixing it I have used it to make more than 15 rail and style raised panel doors and it works great!

Good luck!


----------



## Ka4wwv (Sep 27, 2015)

*Frued FT 2000 E*

Looking specifically for the SCR part number on the electronic speed controller. I would also like a schematic of this module. Frued states it's no longer available.

Thanks
Ed


----------



## tooler2 (Aug 11, 2012)

Does anybody know who manufactured this router for freud? It is made in Spain. I get the impression Freud no longer sells power tools?
Rob


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Freud power tools and Freud bits/blades are two separate entities..


----------



## tooler2 (Aug 11, 2012)

But I can not find any new power tools, can you?
Rob


----------



## tooler2 (Aug 11, 2012)

just found this thread;
http://www.routerforums.com/introductions/39075-atlas-copcco-ofse-2000-a.html


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Freud power tools were some of the worst ever made in my opinion. I had a 2000 model plunge and it didn't last anywhere near long enough to justify what I paid for it and the parts to fix it were as much as a new router. Freud did themselves no favors putting their name on those tools.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Freud power tools were some of the worst ever made in my opinion. I had a 2000 model plunge and it didn't last anywhere near long enough to justify what I paid for it and the parts to fix it were as much as a new router.* Freud did themselves no favors putting their name on those tools.*


as I understand it, Freud bits/blades is owned by Bosch and they bought the subsidiary from Freud tools (routers) and brought the bit/blade subsidiary back from extinction...


----------

